# What to look for in a show betta



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I want to eventually get into breeding good looking, show quality bettas. What do you look for in bettas? I know you should look for full fins, even anal fin, and even rays on dorsal fin. Also, what does "branching" mean in a betas fins?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

This is the "short" answer to that:

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/betta-breeding/69116-ibc-standards-2009-2010-a.html

But the best answer is: get an IBC membership. They'll give you the handbook and all. As for the breeding itself, find someone you can ask a whole lotta questions to. Research, research, research, research.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

+1 Seren  100% join the IBC. Its very cheap for a yearly membership and you get all the info you need  I love having the handbook handy lol


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ray is the bone structure of fins. Most HM have around 11 initial caudal bone structure or rays (where fins meets body). Each of these rays branch into 2, each of which then branch again and so on. When talking about rays, people are talking about the last number of rays which branched from one initial ray. Most regular HMs have 4 - 8 end rays. 16 rays are considered excessive and are prone to rosing. 

Each tail type have its own criteria. HM must have a rounded bottom line anal which is equal and meets caudal. HMPKs have straight bottom line and length depends on what PK class (traditional, symmetrical, asymmetrical). 

You must learn these criteria to understand what to look for to breed quality bettas. IBC is probably the easiest source, being a "one stop get all" kind of thing. However, the internet also provides lots of info about this hobby. . . . including this forum.


----------

